# (Java) String splitten



## Dario Linsky (21. Januar 2003)

Hallo, liebes Forum.

Ich versuch jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit, einen String mit der split-Methode in mehrere Teile zu trennen.
Ausgangs-String ist beispielsweise dieser hier:

```
String Code = "test (php) echo \"bla\"; (/php) test2";
```

Wie Ihr jetzt wahrscheinlich schon vermutet, will ich das ganze an den Stellen "(php)" und "(/php)" spalten.
Der Code zum Aufspalten sieht im Moment ungefähr (ziemlich genau) so aus:

```
String[] CodeParts;
System.out.println(Code);
CodeParts = Code.split("(php)", 0);
for (int i = 0; i < CodeParts.length; i++) System.out.println(CodeParts[i]);
```

Die Ausgabe von dem Programm sieht so aus:

```
test (php) echo "bla"; (/php) test2
test (
) echo "bla"; (/
) test2
```
Irgendwie scheint der Code von mir die Klammern um die bb-Tags zu ignorieren. Aber ich kann nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, wieso...?
Wahrscheinlich hab ich da irgendwas ganz banales übersehen oder ich komm einfach nicht drauf. 
Holy, hilf mir... BITTE!


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Januar 2003)

Erm, ja... 
Kann das Thema mal jemand schliessen? Oder vielleicht ganz löschen? 

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Die split-Methode erwartet keinen String als "Trenner", sondern einen regulären Ausdruck. Hätte ich auch gleich drauf kommen können...


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Januar 2003)

-no comment -


----------

